# First kill with my new Scout



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Took my scout out for a walk the other day and got me a squirrel in the eye at about 26 yards..


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

If you look close you can see the 38 caliber lead stuck between his eyes


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting.

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Landing a clean head shot at 78 feet is a good shot . Congratulations .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks.. I was surprised to get him.. I usually don't shoot them from that far but he was on the side of a pine tree and stuck his head around trying to be sneaky.. so it was either a head shot or a miss... no chance of crippling him up


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I got these with 3 shots(2 heads and a heart) the day before my scout arrived using a black widow theratube blue and 3/8 lead filled hex nuts


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice job! MS is my home state (parents still live there), but I moved to VA a long time ago. Lots of fun squirrel hunting as a kid.

How long have you been shooting SS's?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I've been shooting a black widow about 11 months.. I just got my scout about a week ago... wished I would have gotten it sooner.. liven ott flat bands... what part of MS are you from?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well that makes four for the fry pan! I'd say you are one good shot alright...way to go and way to bring home supper. I bet you are jazzed now...no guns needed, no noise, cheap to shoot, no firearms hassle. Many here are also fire arms enthusiasts and extending a hunting season with a slingshot is pretty popular...as you have already experienced.

Thanks for posting, encourages others to get out in the woods and do a little supper hunting.

I've got my Marksman adjustable (about the same thing as your Black Widow) banded with 1 inch TBG flats by the way, so if you want to try flats, don't be afraid to flat your Widow. Make the ties in front of those plastic end caps on the fork tips so the banding won't slip off. I mean, this system HITS hard.

The Scout and Widow make a great combo if different types of SSs.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

MS needs to change the laws on hunting with slingshots.. I know a place 10 minutes up the road where you can easily count 20 rabbits 2 hours before dark but can't legally do anything about it... luckily AL is 13 minutes from the house


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> Well I've been shooting a black widow about 11 months.. I just got my scout about a week ago... wished I would have gotten it sooner.. liven ott flat bands... what part of MS are you from?


Just outside Grenada, north central. Will be headed that way again in a few weeks.

What's the deal with SS hunting there? are you even allowed to use them?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

You can shoot them.. just can't LEGALLY take game.. at least that's what I've read on this forum.. unless the laws have changed since they posted it


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a real bummer and doesn't seem to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I need to make these lead-filled hexnuts. they sound amazing.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

They seem to get the job done.. I get the hex nuts from work and the lead from old wheel weights I find on the road... pluss living on the gulf coast you're bound to find fishing sinkers or cast net weights lying around


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice harvest!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I employ two Scouts: one for target, one for critters.

They're accurate, no doubt, and potent supper gitters.

The contours suit my hand. The fork gap suits my taste.

I find the bulbous handle grand, and I love the narrow waist.

The flip-clips are ingenious, the banding options many.

It's a user friendly multi-'pult! ...and worth every penny.

The Scout bestows a need to holler "honey, did you see that?!"

So keep your bands warm S&E, and congratulations on your tree rat.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Took my scout out for a walk the other day and got me a squirrel in the eye at about 26 yards..


26 yards? With a slingshot!? That's amazing...to this relative newbie at least.


----------

